# Replacement Magazines



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a New Haven Model 250C (Pre Mossberg buyout) and need replacement magazines for the 7 shot adjustable (22 short, 22 long, 22 long rifle) that ave broken. This rifle was made in about 1960. The part that broke is the little tab that can be moved to set for the 3 different length cartridges. New Haven is no longer in business. They were purchased by Mossberg a long time ago. I have searched the internet for quite a while looking for replacements, but no luck. I did find one that the seller (Amazon) said would work. WELL, it did nor feed correctly. Yes, I did get my money back. 

Is there anyone here that could help me out with this? I just hate to think of throwing away a perfectly fine rifle for tha lack of a magazine. 

Thank you, in advance, for any and all suggestions or help.

Dave


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Pepsiboy said:


> I have a New Haven Model 250C (Pre Mossberg buyout) and need replacement magazines for the 7 shot adjustable (22 short, 22 long, 22 long rifle) that ave broken. This rifle was made in about 1960. The part that broke is the little tab that can be moved to set for the 3 different length cartridges. New Haven is no longer in business. They were purchased by Mossberg a long time ago. I have searched the internet for quite a while looking for replacements, but no luck. I did find one that the seller (Amazon) said would work. WELL, it did nor feed correctly. Yes, I did get my money back.
> 
> Is there anyone here that could help me out with this? I just hate to think of throwing away a perfectly fine rifle for tha lack of a magazine.
> 
> ...


Is this what you're looking for? It's listed for the Mossberg 350K, but might be the same item.





Magazine, Adjustable for .22 Short, Long & Long Rifle, 7 Round, Blued (GPC Mfg) for sale for Mossberg 350K firearm


Looking for Magazine, Adjustable for .22 Short, Long & Long Rifle, 7 Round, Blued (GPC Mfg) for your Mossberg 350K firearm? Browse the large selection of Magazine, Adjustable for .22 Short, Long & Long Rifle, 7 Round, Blued (GPC Mfg) products for




www.gunpartscorp.com


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here is the place for all the older Mossberg parts 



Mossberg .22 Rifle Parts



you will find the 250 mag it was used for a few others also , it is about 3/4 of the way down the page , you can also call them and verify it should fit your New Haven 250 these are a new manufacture 10 round and not the original 7 round



numrich would be the other place for these however they are currently sold out https://www.gunpartscorp.com/category/magazinesstrp-clips/magazines/mossberg/250cb


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

StL.Ed said:


> Is this what you're looking for? It's listed for the Mossberg 350K, but might be the same item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pete,
That one is for the 350C, and is set at a different angle than the 250C. It will not feed correctly.

Thanks for the reply.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

StL.Ed said:


> Is this what you're looking for? It's listed for the Mossberg 350K, but might be the same item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stl.Ed,

That is the one I'm looking for, BUT, at $48 each is more than a LITTLE steep for a rifle that only cost $35 new. Also, they are out of stock with no idea WHEN they will have them available.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Dave


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it isn't what the rifle cost then it is what it costs today.

I was pricing out a rifle build I did in 2019 it cost 427 today it would cost 627 approximately to build the same thing yesterday

Havlin sales has the 250 mag for $34 Mossberg .22 Rifle Parts

they are good to do business with , I ordered Mossberg mags in the past from them, they have them made for them and they are new production 10 round mags


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> it isn't what the rifle cost then it is what it costs today.
> 
> I was pricing out a rifle build I did in 2019 it cost 427 today it would cost 627 approximately to build the same thing yesterday
> 
> ...


Pete,

Thank you for the clarification. Supposedly that one will work, HOWEVER, it is not the adjustable one. That one will make the brick of 22 Shorts useless to me. I use them for pest elimination in the back yard. I plan on calling Havlin on Monday and see what they have to say.

Dave


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

try putting just 2 shorts in the mag you can often get away with that and still have them feed if not 1 in a mag chamber it , put the second in the mag and have 1 backup shot how many times do pests need rapid fire most of mine 1 shot does it

heck the last hog I shot at the farm, I had been out pheasant hunting and only had my 12ga , I didn't really want to let off the 12ga in the barn, they couldn't find the magazine for the farms 22 it was a semi auto I was able to insert the round into the chamber with 2 fingers through the mag well , the hog didn't notice anything different.

so you can definitely still use them up single shot on pests

when I am teaching new people at the farm to dispatch I have them put the mag in the semi auto put a round it the chamber then take the mag out of the gun and place it in their pocket , when your muzzle to head it is unlikely you miss it is a lot more likely in the commotion that follows the shot that you have a live round in the chamber on a semi auto could cause a problem. not every farm hand is well trained in firearms , better to keep the process simple and safe.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> try putting just 2 shorts in the mag you can often get away with that and still have them feed if not 1 in a mag chamber it , put the second in the mag and have 1 backup shot how many times do pests need rapid fire most of mine 1 shot does it
> 
> heck the last hog I shot at the farm, I had been out pheasant hunting and only had my 12ga , I didn't really want to let off the 12ga in the barn, they couldn't find the magazine for the farms 22 it was a semi auto I was able to insert the round into the chamber with 2 fingers through the mag well , the hog didn't notice anything different.
> 
> ...


Pete,

Without the GUIDE at the front of the rounds in the mag, it just pops them up crooked into the chamber. They don't line up with the chamber and stand up in the breach area and jam. That is what I need to avoid. Without the guide in the mag, they don't feed correctly.

To manually feed 1 round into the chamber doesn't work either. The breach area is too small for my fingers to get a round in there correctly.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Dave


----------

